# Position von div ermitteln



## deinertsche (16. September 2003)

Hi!
ich möchte dass der untere div-Tag nicht die Position 50px von links hat, sondern die gleiche Position von dem Link oben.
Ich kann da keine Konstante einsetzen weil das ganze dynamisch ausgelesen wird.

<a href="bla.php" name="menu_1" style="margin-bottom: 10px;">test</a>

<div STYLE="position:absolute; left:50px; top:94px;">blabla</div>

Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Fabian H (16. September 2003)

So? (Einfach die _left-Eigenschaft_ weglassen)

```
<a href="bla.php" name="menu_1" style="margin-bottom: 10px;">test</a>
<div style="position:absolute; top:94px;">blabla</div>
```


----------



## deinertsche (18. September 2003)

Nein, so einfach geht das leider nicht. Der Link hat ja im Prinzip nicht viel mit dem DIV-Tag zu tun. Das eine ist ganz oben auf der Seite und das andere soll ganz unten sein.
Aber es soll halt an der selben x-position sein.


----------



## Sanfan (29. Oktober 2007)

Dann musst du wohl mal etwas mehr code posten, oder zumindest die Struktur der Elemente, indem sich die beiden jeweils befinden. Selbst wenn du die x-position des einen Elementes mit JavaScript rausbekommst, bringt das ja nicht viel, wenn das andere Element nen anderen Vater hat.


----------

